# More Gracie Pics



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gracie started her day with a drink of cool water (she got first sip, no fair)









Followed by some cuddles


























*fluff*

Then she decided she was a little sleepy









And so she sat next to her favourite speaker for a nap


















Or at least she tried to have a nap, some annoying person kept poking a camera in her face 


















Once she woke up again (by choice, not because there was a camera) she climbed up to my shoulder


















Had a preen


















And MORE cuddles 


















Isn't she just so gorgeous?! I'm totally in love with this snuggly little girly, she's a complete sweetie pie!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She is SO photogenic!!! I love the head scritch pics and the one with her head tucked in....Can I have her!!! Also loving the really bright orange cheeks!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I coming to get her - she is adorable.


----------



## lizaveta (Sep 28, 2007)

That bird should be a model  She is so beautiful.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

>



Oh my gosh, i love this picture, Beautiful. She is a very pretty birdie


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh she is way too adorable!!! I love her to bits!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She looks like an absolute joy to be around, she looks so sweet and cuddly you must just be thrilled with her Bea


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is just stunning, and some of those pictures you should enter into competitions they are just so beautiful. You are so lucky...


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW BEA that is amazing...she is SO photogenic...amazing...GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!! She's awesome. She absolutely loves cuddles and kisses. I'm so happy with how fast she's settled in.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Awsome That is great!!!!!!!! So SO happy for you bea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  she is too sweet.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Sooo cute. Just make sure not to turn the speaker up to loud while shes there...LOL


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree, the camera loves her.  I particularly like the picture that birdieness quoted.


----------

